# Linksys WAG54G V3 Blinking Power Light



## jurist1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bought a second hand (first mistake) Linksys WAG54G V3 ADSL 2 Gateway

Plugged it into my laptop with cable, and cable into ethernet port on modem.
Restarted laptop and turned on modem
Laptop recognised LAN connection, however says it has limited or no connectivity
Ethernet light is green
Power light flashes green.

The instructions I received were as follows:
1) Reset modem - done, but no effect
2) Set the IP address manually and try pinging - done, but ping times out. To be noted, if I ping the IP address rather than the default gateway I get a response, but in my ignorance, I assume this is correct.
3) Download TFTP.exe and firmware, and upgrade firmware as may be corrupt. When attempting to upgrade, i receive a "no response from server" error. I was told by Linksys that the upgrade would not work if I cannot ping the modem.

None of this has stopped the annoying little power light from flashing in my face! Nor did it enable me to update the firmware which I believe is the source of the problem.
Now i dun ve its firmware as well now my 1st question is from where i download firmware for windows and secondly how m gonna update it as m not able to access 192.168.1.1 ??? 
Now i ve plugged another modem apart from linksys and than linksys modem is connected to it ...its working as a LAN now but no WIFI i mean m using linksys just like passive but i want to use only one modem n want to use linksys coz it has WIFI


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jurist1 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is all i get on command prompt now plz tell me whts wrong why i cant access 192.168.1.1 and internet as well

C:\Users\Qureshi>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Qureshi-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport A
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-39-5F-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b
s USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-39-5F-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-3B-0B-55
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4548:aace:ae17:217f%11(Pref
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890786
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-01-4E-F0-00-26-22-

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.99.163.240
202.125.132.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD1ACFA7-7223-4F2D-946D-9E286E6278E4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{186B076A-03F9-4327-A092-8DD699DFD1A9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1D5B4A55-D0DF-4A25-81F0-60CABF06B263}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Enable DHCP on that machine.

*Configure DHCP for Windows Vista & Windows 7*


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Connection you wish to change and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## jurist1 (Feb 27, 2010)

hii thanks 4 replying ///but dhcp is enabled now n still same problem..can u tell me sumthin regarding my problem which is blinking power light n no internet access..i think its sumthin to do with firmware of the modem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd reset the router to factory defaults, it that doesn't get it's mind right, it may be dead.


----------

